# How do I upgrade LibreOffice?



## walterbyrd (Apr 1, 2017)

FreeBSD 10.3 AMD64.

I have LibreOffice 4.3.7.2 installed.

The following commands do not help. I am not sure why it thinks LibreOffice is not installed.

`# pkg update -f
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    944 B   0.9kB/s    00:01  
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB   3.0MB/s    00:02  
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 25857 packages processed.

# pkg upgrade libreoffice
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
pkg: libreoffice is not installed, therefore upgrade is impossible
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.`


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Apr 1, 2017)

First thing's first: *do not* upgrade individual packages. You *will* break something. Upgrade all packages at once, or none at all. While I can't say for sure, this may be why pkg(8) does not see that LibreOffice is installed.

Other than that, it looks like the current LibreOffice packages are being temporarily held back due to a build failure with a dependency, as shown by entering editors/libreoffice in the "New Skipped" search box. (Note: the information on that site is continuously updated, so this might not be true by the time you see it.)


----------

